# HELP! Lost my freddy soundtrack!



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Howdy..
well the great day is upon us and I am in need of the Freddy Krueger soundtrack! I can't find it anywhere on here or in my collection! (we moved several months ago.. errrrrr) Does anyone have the Freddy K. Theme song and 1-2 Freddy's coming for you? I have a gutted out tv prop that shoves Freddy's face out the front, but kinda crappy if I don't have the audio for it.. ugh.. HELP!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

may be late.....i have it somewhere if u want it.
PM Jrzmac and check with him too!


----------

